
Ask HN: Why everyone hate Star trek enterprise - top256
I am watching it for the first time. It&#x27;s actually pretty good. Especially if you read online critics who seem to deeply hate that show. So my question is why? And am I the only one to enjoy it?
======
DrScump
I like the characters and cast members in general, but there are just enough
elements that ring phony that they are distracting. (I'm also just watching it
for the first time, since it popped up on H&I TV.)

The dog? No. Jumping into encounters and landing parties with little plan and
no caution? No. Bringing the _dog_? NO. (Heck, I would hope that in a _first_
landing _anywhere_ we would use pressure suits, as much to protect _their_
environment from microbes _we_ might carry as the reverse). Not having shields
ready in _any_ encounter until after being fired upon? No. _Any_ amount of
battle damage being not only survivable, but _repairable in deep space without
resupply_? No. The Phlox character? Very well done. Jolene Blalock? Yes. Your
first officer having only skin-tight uniforms that show off her rather amazing
figure? Distractingly unrealistic. I liked the cast a lot, generally speaking,
but I've never been a fan of Bakula.

Some of the other humanoids they encountered were cartoonish and one-
dimensional; others, like the Andorians, were much more complex and
believable.

(Spoiler) And what they did in the final episode was artificial and left a
sour taste. (Were they cancelled, and that was a reaction by the
writers/producers out of spite?)

